# Layout advice needed



## cmcxy21 (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm new to model railroading and have come up with a rough sketch of my layout. I guess it is like a point to point operation, as I don't have the room for a loop. The scheme with my layout is that it will operate as a scenic passenger railway. The locomotive will leave out from point A (see pic) pulling 2 to 3 cars to point B. Once at point B there would be a layover before the Train headed back. Once the train leaves point B the locomotive would reverse course and push the cars back to point A. I need input on whether or not this setup would work? Any special wiring or devices needed? I do not want an automatic system, I will control the train myself so no need for an auto reverse.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the site.
What scale train you planning on running?
And how much room do you have?
* how big is the board going to be?

I guess you want to focus on the scenery more because you don't have the room?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work. I would suggest if you have the room that you use passing sidings at points A & B so the loco can run around the cars and pull the train. The loco will still be in reverse put will be pulling instead of pushing. This would look best with a road switcher.


----------



## cmcxy21 (Apr 18, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Hi, welcome to the site.
> What scale train you planning on running?
> And how much room do you have?
> * how big is the board going to be?
> ...


I plan on running N Scale. I'm building it on a ledge in my rec room that is about 1 foot wide by 20 feet long. Scenery will be a large part, but I plan on incorporating a bridge or two and one level crossing.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

That should work fine. Is this layout going to be DC or DCC?


----------



## cmcxy21 (Apr 18, 2020)

flyboy2610 said:


> That should work fine. Is this layout going to be DC or DCC?


Haven't really decided yet


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well 20 foot is a nice length, 2 foot wide would be better if you can.
Then you could add more, 1 1/2 better too.
Need a station or two since you are planning for a passenger train.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

If the ends of your 20' length are in the corners of the room you may be able to come out a bit wider and be able to set up a dogbone loop if you're interested in having a loop.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

cmcxy21 said:


> I'm new to model railroading and have come up with a rough sketch of my layout. I guess it is like a point to point operation, as I don't have the room for a loop. The scheme with my layout is that it will operate as a scenic passenger railway. The locomotive will leave out from point A (see pic) pulling 2 to 3 cars to point B. Once at point B there would be a layover before the Train headed back. Once the train leaves point B the locomotive would reverse course and push the cars back to point A. I need input on whether or not this setup would work? Any special wiring or devices needed? I do not want an automatic system, I will control the train myself so no need for an auto reverse.
> View attachment 541046


cmcxy

If you put a track linking the two tracks on the right of your plan connected by turnouts(track switches) you could form a "wye." A wye is a way of turning your train around, so it doesn't have to run in reverse for the entire 20' length of your layout. The train, or sometimes just the locomotive does the equivalent maneuver of an automobile making a 'K' turn on a narrow st. Doing this in a room corner might give you enough space for the wye.

Traction Fan 😊


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Just remember, whatever your plan is, that the switch leads must have enough room to hold the entire train.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

traction fan said:


> cmcxy
> 
> If you put a track linking the two tracks on the right of your plan connected by turnouts(track switches) you could form a "wye." A wye is a way of turning your train around, so it doesn't have to run in reverse for the entire 20' length of your layout. The train, or sometimes just the locomotive does the equivalent maneuver of an automobile making a 'K' turn on a narrow st. Doing this in a room corner might give you enough space for the wye.
> 
> Traction Fan 😊


Maybe I'm missing something but I think that unless he has a wye at both ends the train will run in reverse at some point.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Just remember, whatever your plan is, that the switch leads must have enough room to hold the entire train.


Unless he only turns the locomotive.
Looking at the plan again, a turntable might fit better. A run around track would be needed for the loco to get in front of the train though. That 12" width really restricts things! My N-scale shelf layout is 16" deep. That's still not enough room for a loop, but my end sections are deeper so loops can fit.

Traction Fan 😊


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Gramps said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but I think that unless he has a wye at both ends the train will run in reverse at some point.


 Gramps;

You're right, it would.

Traction Fan


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

traction fan said:


> Unless he only turns the locomotive.
> Looking at the plan again, a turntable might fit better. A run around track would be needed for the loco to get in front of the train though. That 12" width really restricts things! My N-scale shelf layout is 16" deep. That's still not enough room for a loop, but my end sections are deeper so loops can fit.
> 
> Traction Fan 😊


 True, but since he doesn't appear to have a run-around in his plan, I thought it was worth pointing out.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

I like it, cmc! And I would probably bet that there are proto scenic railways that push the train home. The Cog Railway on Mt. Washington comes to mind...  They cannot turn the loco! And if you run with the prevailing wind, less chance of cinders coming in the windows!


----------



## cmcxy21 (Apr 18, 2020)

cid said:


> I like it, cmc! And I would probably bet that there are proto scenic railways that push the train home. The Cog Railway on Mt. Washington comes to mind...  They cannot turn the loco! And if you run with the prevailing wind, less chance of cinders coming in the windows!


Yeah my model is going to be partly based off of the The Big South Fork Railway in Stearns, KY. There once the train reaches the end of the line the loco pushes the train back to the main station.


----------



## cmcxy21 (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I'm probably going to add a passing siding at both ends of the line, as long as space permits. For now I will start plotting this out on my ledge, I can't get any supplies yet anyways as most if not all of the hobby stores are closed. Running only one train and maybe a few decorative lights, how much power output will I need with DC or DCC?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Any DC power pack, or DCC system on the market will be sufficient
to run the layout you propose. Most DCC systems have the power to run
3 or 4 non sound trains at the same time, so your one train set up will
be ready to go. 

Any switching layout must have a passing siding so the loco can
'run around' a car or train of cars. That makes possible
spotting and picking up cars either in 'front' of the loco, or in 'back'.



Don


----------

